# cx frame. large



## kiriyama (21 Jul 2015)

Looking to build up a cx bike. I don't have the spare cash to just buy a new bike so thought I'd make a project out of it. If I start now it might be finished by winter. Thought I would check here if anyone's got an old frame or any parts knocking about.

It's more for training and commuting when the weather is too awful for my road bike. No plans to race it.

cheers - Tom


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2015)

@Mike! Did use a Forme CX as a donor bike, don't know if he has the frame still, nor if a 54cm will be big enough (how large is large?)

Original ad https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/withdrawn-forme-calver-cx-sport-54cm-medium.182627/


----------



## kiriyama (21 Jul 2015)

54cm would fit me . I did see that bike for sale bit couldn't justify the £550 all at once (currently doing up the house and my otherhalf would kill me!) Although it's a bargain and can't believe no one else bought it! Might be interested in parts if he's started breaking it up though...


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2015)

kiriyama said:


> 54cm would fit me . I did see that bike for sale bit couldn't justify the £550 all at once (currently doing up the house and my otherhalf would kill me!) Although it's a bargain and can't believe no one else bought it! Might be interested in parts if he's started breaking it up though...


He has already broken it I believe


----------



## kiriyama (21 Jul 2015)

If you read this Mike. Let me know what you have left and how much you want for it!


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/genesis-equilibrium-project.181336/ Yes he has done his new build


----------



## Mike! (21 Jul 2015)

thanks @vickster 

Yes @kiriyama I have stripped it down to parts and have used the shifters, chain & cassette for my new build which is still in progress so i still have;

The frame & forks with BB, chainset, front mech, seat post, seat, bars and stem attached.

The wheels fitted with tyres etc, brakes and rear mech have been removed but are still available.

I'm open to a deal if you want part / all etc just end me a message and see if we can work something out


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2015)

@kiriyama 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...sale-£115-posted-wheels-also-for-sale.184070/


----------



## User269 (21 Jul 2015)

You're welcome to my 54cm Raleigh Royal (reynolds 531ST), complete bike, festering outdoors and needing some tlc. PM me if you want more details. Collection from near Weymouth, Dorset.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Jul 2015)

Have a look at the Kaffenback 2 frame at Planet X 
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRPXKBD2/planet-x-kaffenback-2-frameset
40% off at the moment.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2015)

I'm a bit confused as to how a 54 cm bike could be seen as 'large' ... 

I would have called it 'medium' and heading towards 'small'!


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I'm a bit confused as to how a 54 cm bike could be seen as 'large' ...
> 
> I would have called it 'medium' and heading towards 'small'!


Yes that was my point. I guess 54cm is quite large for most female riders though...except I think the OP is a he


----------



## kiriyama (21 Jul 2015)

Agreed its more of a medium. To be honest 54 is the smallest in the range of frames I could fit. As the bike I want to build wont get used for long rides it's still a decent option!


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2015)

How tall are you? Can always add a longer stem, cranks, bars etc


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Yes that was my point. I guess 54cm is quite large for most female riders though...except I think the OP is a he


Sorry - I was speed reading again ... I read your post as suggesting that 54 cm was a large frame size!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2015)

@kiriyama i have a 59 cm Ridley crossbow frame set from 2009 seen little use , let me know if any good to you


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2015)

biggs682 said:


> @kiriyama i have a 59 cm Ridley crossbow frame set from 2009 seen little use , let me know if any good to you


I'd call _THAT_ one 'large'!


----------

